# Beautiful babies in Maine!



## Aportraitofbecca (May 18, 2012)

My friend asked me to help find homes for her baby rats. Available 8/14, email me for more information disbecsemail @ yahoo


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Omg!!!! They are so cute!! I would have one but I'm nowhere nearMaine so ya


----------

